# Grilling on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I took the smokeing diffuser out and set the Akorn up hor high temp grilling this weekend. She did an outstanding job! The Akorn is one sweet piece of equipment!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Steak looking good!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeez.. that Porter House looks amazing, that's a generous helping of Filet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay...ya gotta stop this. Every time you post this stuff I drool all over my key board.......lol. Looks great!!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

deeeeam lol!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks awesome as usual pay,keep it coming....


----------

